
Amazing Disgrace: The ‘Pride’ of the Huffington Post - CarolineW
http://writerunboxed.com/2016/02/19/amazing-disgrace-the-pride-of-the-huffington-post/
======
rdancer
By not paying their writers, they have created an environment in which
ideologically driven and intellectually depleted content thrives. Is that a
bad thing? Other outlets within the same market have been dumbing down their
content and churning fact-free and tact-free copy. Unfortunately, I have not
been paying attention to English-speaking media for long enough to know if
this is a trend, if it ever was otherwise. (Except for the budget
cuts—newspapers certainly do remember more lavish days.) If bad journalists
are willing to work for free, why pay good journalists to be bad?

